# Creek chubs for steelhead



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

i went out to an old tunnel i used to fish and caught about 35 creek chubs. Tossed em in an old 50 gallon aquarium in my garage with some pond water and a filter/bubbler. They are sulking on the bottom. 

My friend said he double hooks em through the mouth and one through the tail and has good results fishing them for steelhead. 

I've always used erie shiners this time of year. Been told steel prefer a smaller minnow. But figure its worth a try. 

So anyone else have any luck with chubs for steel? Im hoping bigger bait bigger fish!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I was on the Rocky once about ten years ago. One guy was hammering them when nobody else was. He had big chubs.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Some of em are 10 inches. Cant believe how big they can get. If i have any luck ill report back. Not supposed to rain all week so prob will be a couple weeks before i get to try them on steel.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Not too sure about the big 10" chubs. I do know they'll smash the heck out of 4-5" bass shiners though.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Steelhead are back on my spot. Look forward to carrying a bucket of creek chubs to try them out tomorrow. Lol.

They wouldnt take a dead minnow today. Only took an orange spoon.


----------

